# MySQL Datenbanken vergleichen



## nhoj (25. Juni 2008)

Kann jemand ein gutes Tool/Skript empfehlen, mit dem man zwei Datenbanken vergleichen kann?


----------



## splasch (25. Juni 2008)

Wie wers mit selber schreiben ist doch net so Aufwendig?

Mfg Splasch


----------



## nhoj (25. Juni 2008)

Warum das Rad neu erfinden?


----------



## splasch (25. Juni 2008)

Weils schneller geht als lange rum zusuchen.

Und neu erfunden wird babei wirklich nix.
Wirste ja noch ein parr Sql befehle schreiben können.

Mfg Splasch


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (25. Juni 2008)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es sowas überhaupt zum runterladen gibt, weil nun mal nur ne Kleinigkeit ist...
Aber bereits die Suchfunktion des Forums kann helfen...

Wenn ich beim schreiben dieser Antwort etwas weiter nach unten scrolle sehe ich !5! Threads, die den GLEICHEN Titel tragen 

Wobei ich mal denke, dass es fast egal ist von welchem DB-System man ausgeht, da sie sich ja doch alle sehr ähneln ^^

[EDIT]
Um das zu untermauern...

35 Ergebnisse Forumsintern: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/search.php?searchid=1476675

747.000 Ergebnisse per google.de: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=Datenbanken+vergleichen&meta=

Ich verweise auf meien Signatur... http://www.gidf.de <-!


----------



## nhoj (25. Juni 2008)

Vielleicht hab ich die Frage ja zu ungenau formuliert, aber ich bezweifle, dass wir über dasselbe Thema sprechen.

Und zwar möchte ich letztendlich die Struktur von zwei Datenbanken vergleichen und anschließend die SQL-Anweisungen zurückbekommen mit der man die eine Datenbankstruktur in die andere überführen kann.

Jetzt bin ich gespannt, wie man das mal eben machen kann. Alleine mein Code um die Tabellen zu vergleichen ist schon mehrere hundert Zeilen lang 

[EDIT]
@ Chaosengel_Gabriel: Die Sachen hab ich mir angeschaut, aber wie du mittlerweile gelesen haben solltest, möchte ich nicht nur zwei Tabellen miteinander vergleichen, sondern das ganze ist schon ein wenig komplexer, sonst hätte ich hier nicht nachgefragt.


----------



## splasch (25. Juni 2008)

Hier haste dein Tool
http://www.magerquark.de/blog/index.php/archive/255


Aber nur um die Daten zu verlgeichen ist das nicht notwendig.

Mfg Splasch


----------



## nhoj (25. Juni 2008)

Mir gehts um erster Linie um die Struktur, von daher ist das schon nicht schlecht...


----------

